# Looking for Tajima TME DC 906 Operation Manual



## BlueTarper (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi Everyone (New to T-Shirt Forums so if I post wrong forgive this newbie)
I just bought an older embroidery machine (Tajima TME DC 906) and it didn't come with a operating manual. If someone can let me know where I can get one I would appreciate it. I have looked on the Tajima site and no help for that model.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## BlueTarper (Apr 3, 2009)

---UPDATE---
Hi Folks, Just in case someone was trying to get an answer for me, I did manage to track one down finally - They're not easy to find.
Cheers
Kai


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

please tell me if you still need tme dc manual


----------



## BlueTarper (Apr 3, 2009)

dgeorge - yes I did manage to get one after much searching on the internet, thanks


----------

